# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Rabbit hunting  - tips and tricks and the push-gutting method

## Kumoe

Hi Guys,

Sorry if these have been shown before, thought it might be handy to have the resources in the same place.

Push-gutting method - Video 
Brilliant method that just makes everything so much faster and cleaner. The normal method is also shown.
Watch to the end for butchering tips as well.

Video on tips and tricks for shooting rabbits with a .22 LR - Video 
This is from a UK stand-point, but the shooting tips are relevant anywhere. This video is over 1hr - but really worthwhile. 
A good watch.


Cheers,
Scott.

----------


## Kumoe

This method in picture form:

Link for animation

----------


## big_foot

Good tips alright, haha that fulla would be good at reading bedtime stories :Oh Noes:

----------


## JayColli

I really wish I knew how to do this while I was living in Cromwell... Would have saved me heaps of time!

----------


## veitnamcam

the few times i have tried it the guts pops out anywhere but the Arse :Grin:

----------


## smidey

must have "big arsed" rabbits in england huh? i'll give that a go next time. as for the skinning i have been doing it that way, so easy.

----------


## kiwi39

I've tried it too... The guts usually end up between skin and thigh. Cant get it to work either. I've just gone old school now and do them with a knife. Just as quick once you do a few


Tim

----------


## Kumoe

The trick is that you need to get your shoulders over your knee. It is not about strength, just pressure from your hands, giving the guts only one way to go. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## smidey

from watching the vid i don't think the guts are coming out the arse, just the skin bursting near that area. 

Doesn't matter where it comes out i don't think and your skinning it anyway, as long as it's out and clean then all good i think.

----------


## Gerbs

I use that push-gut method.
Took me a couple of bunnies to get the hang of it, now everyone I shoot with watches in awe as I wiggle, flop, then pop the bunnies bits out its ass....

Very clean and then 20seconds to skin it - one bunny for the pot! NEXT!

----------


## kiwi39

> The trick is that you need to get your shoulders over your knee. It is not about strength, just pressure from your hands, giving the guts only one way to go. 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


I got the pressure thing .. but I just dont understand how to make the guts come out between the legs instead of splurgingup between the skin and upper back leg ..

----------


## veitnamcam

> I got the pressure thing .. but I just dont understand how to make the guts come out between the legs instead of splurgingup between the skin and upper back leg ..


yea that's what i get,just go the knife and flick now as usual.

----------


## bully

> the few times i have tried it the guts pops out anywhere but the Arse


I have found the males do that every time! it breaks loose inside but ends up trying to come out the leg. its never as tidy/easy as the females, but when it happens I put a small knick in the skin with my knife half way along the leg and it comes out there.

----------


## oneipete

Gut squeeze is a life saver when you don't take your knife along on a hot day. After two years doing it is now second nature.

----------


## Munsey

. You doing it wrong !You got to stretch its arse before you do it ! Works on sheep as well .

----------


## Toby

We all knew you southerners stretch sheeps asses

----------


## Pengy

I hope you had your eayes wide open when you walked into that one Munsey

----------


## Munsey

> I hope you had your eayes wide open when you walked into that one Munsey


Was taking the piss and was expected worse  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dynastar27

Might have to give that ago next time i go rabbit shooting 

normaly just feed them to my mates pigs  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gunzrrr

> . You doing it wrong !You got to stretch its arse before you do it ! Works on sheep as well .


I don't want to ask ... but what you stretch it's arse with?!

----------


## Gunzrrr

Surely a knife??

----------

